# Steel Mudzilla-Scoops



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder how these stay on


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

is that a joke? wonder how they ride on hard pack.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

oh im sure they're clunky as all heck on crete but i cant see how they stay affixed.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

they do not appear to be attached in any way ....... you _could_ drill a hole thru the cleatof the tire , there is a company that makes something similar that is a band type thing that you inflate the tire inside of


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Does anyone remember this toy? I had one. I've waned to implement something similar but in a lightweight fashion.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I had the black truck!!!! Man that was a long time ago


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i also had the bigfoot. it had 2x4, 4x4, F, R and N. 
man i missed that truck. 2 little shifters on top to control everything.


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Those scoops wouldn't last 60 seconds in some of the crap we ride in down here!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think even if you "pinned" it to the lugs, you would just end up ripping the lugs off the tire...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Some one with to much time and not enough sence to me


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> Does anyone remember this toy? I had one. I've waned to implement something similar but in a lightweight fashion.
> 
> YouTube - The Animal Monster Truck Toy Commercial


Dang I wish I had one of them when I was a kid........Heck I wish I had one now. LOL.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do not think i would want to follow that rig, needs a warning sign 
BEWARE HEAVY FLYING OBJECTS, i have had mud balls hit me it the back of my head thrown from my on bike just think how one of those would feel,


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

rmax said:


> do not think i would want to follow that rig, needs a warning sign
> BEWARE HEAVY FLYING OBJECTS, i have had mud balls hit me it the back of my head thrown from my on bike just think how one of those would feel,


OUCH! i didnt think of that


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

be better off welding them strait to some wheels.... maybe he's making a paddle-wheel water feature for his garden pond....?


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

I sent an email.... hahaha!


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

A reply from *Four Stroke Tech...

Well I built them to go down to the High Lifter mud national but someone told them what I built and they outlawed them before I even tested them. In fact every new idea I came up with they outlawed or made up a new rule so I couldn't do it. After a month or two of seeing they didn't like the idea of me coming down they,plus banning me from their forums I decided not to go down there where I wasn't welcome. Mudzilla was sold and I didn't do anything with them anymore.*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BBWWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA What a douche! Metal tires have been against the rules since like, 07. He's a liar. Everyone knows he's all talk thats why he got banned over there. Anyway, aint gettin into all that again. Some of you probably remember all of it anywya.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Way off subject, but; what ever happened to dd over at hl?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well this just ticks me off cause i was goin to patent these tires and mass produce them .. back to the get rich drawing board


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

yea, no sh-it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Way off subject, but; what ever happened to dd over at hl?


beats me.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> beats me.


You talking about Devildog? If you are I remember him saying something about getting another job. He was going to real busy with. He also got tired of being hasseled by the mods over post he made. I'm pretty sure that was it:thinking:


----------

